# Cannot install packages



## PajamaJams (Apr 2, 2016)

So, I wanted to install Xorg. I went to the FreeBSD handbook, and did what they said. I got to the command "pkg install xorg". I punched that into Serial, and I got the message "pkg: Insufficient privileges to install packages". How can I add privileges to install packages?


----------



## sidetone (Apr 2, 2016)

You have to be logged in as root, or have sudo access to install it. That's what the error message is about.


----------

